# Dr. W. Jean Dodds' Latest Vaccination Schedule



## Kris L. Christine (Jul 11, 2010)

_____________________________________________________________________________

*Duration of Immunity to Canine Vaccines: What We Know and Don't Know*, Dr. Ronald Schultz Duration of Immunity 

*What Everyone Needs to Know about Canine Vaccines,* Dr. Ronald Schultz 
What Everyone Needs to Know About Canine Vaccines 

*Age and Long-term Protective Immunity in Dogs and Cats*, Dr. Ronald Schultz et als., _Journal of Comparative Pathology_ January 2010 ScienceDirect - Journal of Comparative Pathology : Age and Long-term Protective Immunity in Dogs and Cats 

*Genetically Engineered and Modified Live Virus Vaccines;Public Health and Animal Welfare Concerns* by Michael W. Fox BVetMed,PhD,DSc.MRCVS 
Genetically Engineered & Modified Live Virus Vaccines: Public Health And Animal Welfare Concerns

*Vaccination: An Overview* Dr. Melissa Kennedy, DVM360 Vaccination: An overview (Proceedings) - Veterinary Healthcare

*World Small Animal Veterinary Association 2007 Vaccine Guidelines* - WSAVA - Scientific Advisory Committee Scroll down to Vaccine Guidelines 2007 (PDF) 

The *2003 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are accessible online at Special Report .

The *2006 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are downloadable in PDF format at 
http://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocuments/VaccineGuidelines06Revised.pdf

Veterinarian, Dr. Robert Rogers,has an excellent presentation on veterinary vaccines at Home

October 1, 2002 _DVM Newsletter_ article entitled,* AVMA, AAHA to Release Vaccine Positions*, AVMA, AAHA to release vaccine positions - DVM

July 1, 2003 _DVM Newsletter _article entitled, *What Do We Tell Our Clients?*, Developing thorough plan to educate staff on changing vaccine protocols essential for maintaining solid relationships with clients and ensuring quality care 'What do we tell our clients?' - DVM

July 1, 2003, _DVM Newsletter _ article, *Developing Common Sense Strategies for Fiscal Responsibility: Using an interactive template to plan service protocol changes *Developing common sense strategies for fiscal responsibility - DVM

_Animal Wellness Magazine_ Article Vol. 8 Issue 6, *How Often Does he REALLY Need A Rabies Shot* Animal Wellness Magazine - devoted to natural health in animals

*The Rabies Challenge* Animal Wise Radio Interview
Listen to Animal Wise (scroll down to The Rabies Challenge 12/9/07)

*The Vaccine Challenge * Animal Talk Naturally Online Radio Show » The Vaccine Challenge - Show #91

Rabies Prevention -- United States, 1991 Recommendations of the Immunization Practices Advisory Committee (ACIP), *Center for Disease Control's Morbidity and Mortality Weekly* March 22, 1991 / 40(RR03);1-19 Rabies Prevention -- United States, 1991 Recommendations of the Immunization Practices Advisory Committee (ACIP) *"A fully vaccinated dog or cat is unlikely to become infected with rabies, although rare cases have been reported (48). In a nationwide study of rabies among dogs and cats in 1988, only one dog and two cats that were vaccinated contracted rabies (49). All three of these animals had received only single doses of vaccine; no documented vaccine failures occurred among dogs or cats that had received two vaccinations. "*


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting Dr. Dodd's vaccination protocol. I've saved it so I can make intelligent decisions. I need to check Rebel's records to see what vaccines the vet routinely gives.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jul 11, 2010)

amerique2 said:


> Thanks for posting Dr. Dodd's vaccination protocol. I've saved it so I can make intelligent decisions. I need to check Rebel's records to see what vaccines the vet routinely gives.


You're welcome. You may also be interested in the following:

The *World Small Animal Veterinay Association's 2010 Guidelines for the Vaccination of Dogs and Cats* are available online World Small Animal Veterinary Association - WSAVA - Vaccine Guideline 1 (scroll down to Vaccine Guidelines 2010

http://www.wsava.org/PDF/Misc/VaccinationGuidelines2010.pdf


----------

